# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  How-to: PPP-Multilink δυο ADSL γραμμών με Cisco router

## wintech2003

Στο how-to αυτό θα προσπαθήσω να βοηθήσω όλους όσους επιθυμουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν την υπηρεσία PPP Multilink δηλαδή την "ενωση" δυο γραμμών ADSL ωστε να φαινονται σαν μια, που προσφέρει η FORTHnet μέσω του πακέτου 1Bill 2048

Πρώτα απ'ολα σαν απαραίτητη προυπόθεση έχουμε την ύπαρξη Cisco router με 2 WIC ADSL.

Μια οικονομική λύση η οποία καλύπτει τις παραπάνω προϋποθέσεις είναι το ADSL Bundle του Cisco 1841 μαζί με ενα επιπλέον WIC-1ADSL.

Επόμενη κίνηση ειναι η ενεργοποίηση της συνδρομής FORTHnet 1Bill 2048 για την οποία απαιτούνται 2 τηλεφωνικές συνδέσεις από τον ΟΤΕ.

Το πακέτο FORTHnet 1Bill περιλαμβάνει και το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ και την συνδρομή της γραμμής πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι περα απο τις 2 τηλεφωνικές γραμμες (PSTN ή ISDN - ανάλογα και με τα WIC που έχετε αγοράσει) δεν χρειάζεται να κάνετε τίποτα άλλο.

Ας υποθέσουμε οτι ενημερωθήκατε πως οι γραμμές έχουν μετατραπεί σε ADSL και η FORTHnet σας εδωσε το Username και το password της σύνδεσης σας.

Πρώτο βήμα ειναι η σωστή συνδεση του εξοπλισμού.

Τοποθετούμε λοιπον στον Cisco router μας το δευτερο WIC-1ADSL που παραλάβαμε ξεχωριστά και συνδέουμε πάνω στα δυο WIC τα αντίστοιχα καλώδια απο τις ADSL γραμμές.

Συνδεουμε και το καλώδιο κονσόλας στην σειριακή του PC μας στο αντίστοιχο port (Console) του router, και ανοίγουμε το HyperTermnial. Επίσης ανοίγουμε και εναν TFTP Server τον οποίο μπορουμε να κατεβάσουμε απο εδώ 

Ανοίγουμε ενα Notepad και κάνουμε copy-paste ενα απο τα παρακάτω πρότυπα configurations ανάλογα με την περίπτωση, αντικαταθηστώντας τα σημεία με bold, και αποθηκευοντας το αρχείο με ονομα π.χ. cisco1841.cfg στον φάκελο C:\TFTP-Root (ειναι ο defautl φακελος του TFTP Server).

Κάνουμε login με username/password: cisco/cisco μεσω του HyperTerminal και οταν φτάσουμε στο prompt Router# δίνουμε τις παρακάτω εντολές

Router# *conf t*
Router(config)# *int f0/0*
Router(config-if)# *ip address 10.0.0.1 255.255.255.0* _(ή αν έχετε ήδη ρυθμισμένο δίκτυο δώστε εδώ την IP που θέλετε να έχει ο router - να ειναι στο ίδιο IP Range με την IP του PC απο το οποίο του περνάτε το configuration)_
πατάμε Ctrl+Z και συνδέουμε το router στο switch μας.

Ελέγξτε με ping 10.0.0.1 οτι o router "απάνταει" και προχωρήστε στο επόμενο βήμα.

Στο prompt του router γράψτε:

Router# *copy tftp://[την IP του PC σας]/cisco1841.cgf flash:cisco1841.cfg*
Router# *copy startup-config flash:current.cfg*
Router# *copy flash:cisco1841.cfg startup-config*

Η πρώτη εντολή αντιγράφει το configuration που έχετε φτιάξει με το notepad σας απο το C:\TFTP-Root στην flash του router.
Η δευτερη εντολή κρατάει ενα backup των ρυθμίσεων που τρέχει εκείνη τη στιγμή ο router όταν φορτώνει και
η τρίτη εντολή αντιγράφει απο το αρχειο της flash το configuration στο startup του router (το σημείο που διαβάζει όποτε φορτώνει).

Τέλος δώστε την εντολή

Router# *reload*

και μόλις κάνει restart το router ειστε ετοιμοι!

Πρώτυπα PPP-Multilink Configurations:
PPPoA ( Νο NAT )
PPPoE ( Νο NAT )
PPPoA ( ΝΑΤ )
PPPoE ( ΝΑΤ )

----------


## wintech2003

*PPPoA ( No NAT )*
--------


!
version 12.3
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname Router
!
!
no aaa new-model
ip subnet-zero
!
!
no voice hpi capture buffer
no voice hpi capture destination 
!
!
interface ATM0/0
 no ip address
 no ip mroute-cache
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 pvc 8/35 
  encapsulation aal5mux ppp dialer
  dialer pool-member 1
 !
 dsl operating-mode auto 
!         
interface FastEthernet0/0
 ip address *xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx* 255.255.255.0
 speed auto
!
interface ATM1/0
 no ip address
 no ip mroute-cache
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 pvc 8/35 
  encapsulation aal5mux ppp dialer
  dialer pool-member 1
 !
 dsl operating-mode auto 
!
interface Dialer1
 ip address negotiated
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp pap sent-username *xxxx.xxxx*.forthnet.gr@forthnet.gr password *XXXX*
 ppp ipcp dns request
 ppp ipcp wins request
 ppp multilink
 ppp multilink fragment disable
 hold-queue 224 in
!
ip classless
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer1
ip http server

!
!
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
!
!
line con 0
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 login local
!
no scheduler allocate
!
end

----------


## wintech2003

*PPPoE ( No NAT )* 
-------

!
version 12.3
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname Router
!
!
no aaa new-model
ip subnet-zero
!
!
no voice hpi capture buffer
no voice hpi capture destination 
!
!
vpdn enable
!
vpdn-group pppoe
  request-dialin
  protocol pppoe
!
interface ATM0/0
 no ip address
 no ip mroute-cache
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 pvc 8/35 
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
  dialer pool-member 1
 !
 dsl operating-mode auto 
!         
interface FastEthernet0/0
 ip address *xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx* 255.255.255.0
 speed auto
!
interface ATM1/0
 no ip address
 no ip mroute-cache
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 pvc 8/35 
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
  dialer pool-member 1
 !
 dsl operating-mode auto 
!
interface Dialer1
 ip address negotiated
 ip mtu 1492
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp pap sent-username *xxxx.xxxx*.forthnet.gr@forthnet.gr password *XXXX*
 ppp ipcp dns request
 ppp ipcp wins request
 ppp multilink
 ppp multilink fragment disable
 hold-queue 224 in
!
ip classless
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer1
ip http server

!
!
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
!
!
line con 0
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 login local
!
no scheduler allocate
!
end

----------


## wintech2003

*PPPoA ( NAT )*
--------


!
version 12.3
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname Router
!
!
no aaa new-model
ip subnet-zero
!
!
no voice hpi capture buffer
no voice hpi capture destination 
!
!
interface ATM0/0
 no ip address
 no ip mroute-cache
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 pvc 8/35 
  encapsulation aal5mux ppp dialer
  dialer pool-member 1
 !
 dsl operating-mode auto 
!         
interface FastEthernet0/0
 ip address *xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx* 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 speed auto
!
interface ATM1/0
 no ip address
 no ip mroute-cache
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 pvc 8/35 
  encapsulation aal5mux ppp dialer
  dialer pool-member 1
 !
 dsl operating-mode auto 
!
interface Dialer1
 ip address negotiated
 ip nat outside 
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp pap sent-username *xxxx.xxxx*.forthnet.gr@forthnet.gr password *XXXX*
 ppp ipcp dns request
 ppp ipcp wins request
 ppp multilink
 ppp multilink fragment disable
 hold-queue 224 in
!
ip classless
ip nat inside source list 101 interface Dialer1 overload
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer1
ip http server

!
access-list 101 permit ip *10.10.10.0 0.0.0.255* any ***
!
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
!
!
line con 0
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 login local
!
no scheduler allocate
!
end

* Εδώ δηλώστε το range που χρησιμοποιουν οι H/Y του δικτύου σας.

----------


## wintech2003

PPPoE ( No NAT ) 
-------

!
version 12.3
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname Router
!
!
no aaa new-model
ip subnet-zero
!
!
no voice hpi capture buffer
no voice hpi capture destination 
!
!
vpdn enable
!
vpdn-group pppoe
  request-dialin
  protocol pppoe
!
interface ATM0/0
 no ip address
 no ip mroute-cache
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 pvc 8/35 
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
  dialer pool-member 1
 !
 dsl operating-mode auto 
!         
interface FastEthernet0/0
 ip address *xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx* 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 speed auto
!
interface ATM1/0
 no ip address
 no ip mroute-cache
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 pvc 8/35 
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
  dialer pool-member 1
 !
 dsl operating-mode auto 
!
interface Dialer1
 ip address negotiated
 ip nat outside
 ip mtu 1492
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp pap sent-username *xxxx.xxxx*.forthnet.gr@forthnet.gr password *XXXX*
 ppp ipcp dns request
 ppp ipcp wins request
 ppp multilink
 ppp multilink fragment disable
 hold-queue 224 in
!
ip classless
ip nat inside source list 101 interface Dialer1 overload
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer1
ip http server

!
access-list 101 permit ip *10.10.10.0 0.0.0.255* any ***
!
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
!
!
line con 0
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 login local
!
no scheduler allocate
!
end

* Εδώ δηλώστε το range που χρησιμοποιουν οι H/Y του δικτύου σας.

----------


## 123456789

:Thumb Dup: Πάρα πολύ καλό! :Thumb Dup: 

Υπόψιν ότι μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί χωρίς ADSL WICs, αλλά με ethernet WICs που στο ebay είναι τσαμπαντάν και στο κάθε ethernet να υπάρχει και ένα speedtouch modem σε bridged PPPoE mode.

Φυσικά η λύση wintech είναι πιο κομψή. :Respekt:

----------


## euri

Πολύ καλό και πολύ χρήσιμο *wintech2003*  :Thumbsup1:  




> Υπόψιν ότι μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί χωρίς ADSL WICs, αλλά με ethernet WICs που στο ebay είναι τσαμπαντάν και στο κάθε ethernet να υπάρχει και ένα speedtouch modem σε bridged PPPoE mode.


Άρα και με έναν οποιονδήποτε Cisco router που δέχεται ethernet WICs, και μπορεί να βρεθεί επίσης αρκετά φτηνά και στο ebay ;

----------


## 123456789

> Πολύ καλό και πολύ χρήσιμο *wintech2003*  
> 
> 
> 
> Άρα και με έναν οποιονδήποτε Cisco router που δέχεται ethernet WICs, και μπορεί να βρεθεί επίσης αρκετά φτηνά και στο ebay ;


NAI, http://search.ebay.com/search/search...NET&category0=

----------


## wintech2003

> Υπόψιν ότι μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί χωρίς ADSL WICs, αλλά με ethernet WICs που στο ebay είναι τσαμπαντάν και στο κάθε ethernet να υπάρχει και ένα speedtouch modem σε bridged PPPoE mode.


Ναι, και αυτο μπορει να γινει!  :Wink: 
Πιστευω τα δυο configuration examples παρακάτω μπορουν να βοηθήσουν (οταν θα έχω αμεση πρόσβαση στον αντίστοιχο εξοπλισμό και το δοκιμάσω στην πράξη θα μπορέσω να προσθέσω συγκεκριμένα πράγματα και στο how-to)

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk17...80093fbf.shtml
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk17...80126dc0.shtml

----------


## gravis

Παιδια το εχει κανει καποιος στιν πραξη να δουμε και τι ταχυτητες εχει στο download/upload?

----------


## gatoulas

Με forthnet έχω download περίπου 230

----------


## pk33

> Ναι, και αυτο μπορει να γινει! 
> Πιστευω τα δυο configuration examples παρακάτω μπορουν να βοηθήσουν (οταν θα έχω αμεση πρόσβαση στον αντίστοιχο εξοπλισμό και το δοκιμάσω στην πράξη θα μπορέσω να προσθέσω συγκεκριμένα πράγματα και στο how-to)
> 
> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk17...80093fbf.shtml
> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk17...80126dc0.shtml


Μπορείς να μας στείλεις configuration για το πώς κάνεις multlilink τις 2 Ethernet WIC?
ισχύει το configuration για τις κάρτες ADSL με PPPoA, αλλά αντί να έχεις 2 ADSL στο WAN, να έχεις Ethernet?

----------


## 123456789

> Μπορείς να μας στείλεις configuration για το πώς κάνεις multlilink τις 2 Ethernet WIC?
> ισχύει το configuration για τις κάρτες ADSL με PPPoA, αλλά αντί να έχεις 2 ADSL στο WAN, να έχεις Ethernet?


_.
.
.
interface Ethernet0
 description 1
 no ip address 
 ip nat inside
 pppoe enable
 pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 no cdp enable
!
interface Ethernet1
 description 2
 no ip address 
 ip nat inside
 pppoe enable
 pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 no cdp enable
.
.
.
interface Dialer1
 description *****
 ip nat outside
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 no fair-queue
 no cdp enable
 ppp authentication chap callin
 ppp chap hostname *****
 ppp chap password 7 *****
 ppp pap refuse
 ppp multilink_
.
.
.

OK?

----------


## gatoulas

Κάτι δε μου κάθεται καλά, αλλά δε βλέπω μπροστά μου από τη νύστα...

EDIT: Το nat δε μου κάθεται! Σου ξέφυγε το nat inside. Δεν έχει θέση εκεί. Επίσης να σημειωθεί ότι πρέπει να έχεις και ένα ακόμη ethernet για το LAN σου, είτε θα κάνεις subinfaces σε ένα ethernet αν έχεις 2 ethernet μόνο στο ροθτερ, ή VLAN trunking αν έχεις ένα μόνο ethernet στο router (θέλεις και catalyst όμως έτσι)
Επίσης μήν κάνεις pap refuse και chap authentication καθώς αν δεν κάνω λάθος pap authetication χρησιμοποιούμε για το dsl εδώ.
Ώρα για ύπνο.

----------


## 123456789

> Κάτι δε μου κάθεται καλά, αλλά δε βλέπω μπροστά μου από τη νύστα...


Υπόψιν αυτό έχει δουλέψει σε σύστημα παραγωγής...

----------


## gatoulas

Δε διαφωνώ. Εξάλλου ξέρεις σίγουρα ότι πολλά δουλεύουν χωρίς να είναι by the book. Παρόλα αυτά όπως καταλαβαίνεις καμμία δουλειά δεν έχει το NAT στα Interfaces αυτά. Ο d1 είναι το outside iface και κάποιο ethernet φαντάζομαι to in.

----------


## 123456789

> Δε διαφωνώ. Εξάλλου ξέρεις σίγουρα ότι πολλά δουλεύουν χωρίς να είναι by the book. Παρόλα αυτά όπως καταλαβαίνεις καμμία δουλειά δεν έχει το NAT στα Interfaces αυτά. Ο d1 είναι το outside iface και κάποιο ethernet φαντάζομαι to in.


Βασικά και έτσι πάλι θα παίζει, αλλά είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα τότε γιαυτό έβαλα και το πλεονάζον ΝΑΤ inside...για περισσότερα: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...ighlight=pppoe  εκεί που λέω "παρατηρήσεις".




> Κάτι δε μου κάθεται καλά, αλλά δε βλέπω μπροστά μου από τη νύστα...
> 
> EDIT: Το nat δε μου κάθεται! Σου ξέφυγε το nat inside. Δεν έχει θέση εκεί. Επίσης να σημειωθεί ότι πρέπει να έχεις και ένα ακόμη ethernet για το LAN σου, είτε θα κάνεις subinfaces σε ένα ethernet αν έχεις 2 ethernet μόνο στο ροθτερ, ή VLAN trunking αν έχεις ένα μόνο ethernet στο router (θέλεις και catalyst όμως έτσι)
> Επίσης μήν κάνεις pap refuse και chap authentication καθώς αν δεν κάνω λάθος pap authetication χρησιμοποιούμε για το dsl εδώ.
> Ώρα για ύπνο.


Μάλιστα, αυτός το κάνει με ένα ακόμα fastethernet, αυτό που έχει από τη μάνα του.
Έχεις δίκιο για το 802.1q-το οποίο γίνεται ή με κατάλληλο switch ή με linux ή με mikrotik και κατάλληλο routerboard...μακρυά από εμάς!

Τα pap και chap είναι σωστά ρυθμισμένα για την περίπτωση που έγινε ο ρούτερ αυτός.

----------


## gatoulas

> Βασικά και έτσι πάλι θα παίζει, αλλά είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα τότε γιαυτό έβαλα και το πλεονάζον ΝΑΤ inside...για περισσότερα: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...ighlight=pppoe  εκεί που λέω "παρατηρήσεις".
> 
> Ναί καθώς χρησιμοποιείς το ίδιο iface και για τα 2 (pppoe, LAN) 
> 
> 
> Μάλιστα, αυτός το κάνει με ένα ακόμα fastethernet, αυτό που έχει από τη μάνα του.
> Έχεις δίκιο για το 802.1q-το οποίο γίνεται ή με κατάλληλο switch ή με linux ή με mikrotik και κατάλληλο routerboard...μακρυά από εμάς!
> 
> Τα pap και chap είναι σωστά ρυθμισμένα για την περίπτωση που έγινε ο ρούτερ αυτός.


Προφανέστατα. Απλά το είπα μην πάει κανας χριστιανός και το θεωρήσει default  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pk33

> _.
> .
> .
> interface Ethernet0
>  description 1
>  no ip address 
>  ip nat inside
>  pppoe enable
>  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
> ...


Μία ακόμη απορία.
Μπορείς να έχεις multilink σε Ethernet, αλλά η σύνδεσή σου με το Internet να μην είναι ADSL, αλλά να είναι Ethernet? (βλ. LMDS) Στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν έχεις pppoE, ούτε username-passwοrd

----------


## wintech2003

Στο LMDS δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει λόγος αφου "ανεβαίνει" αρκετά σε ταχύτητες.

Multilink θα χρησιμοποιήσεις για να "ενώσεις" δυο ή περισσότερα μικρής ταχύτητας κυκλώματα για να εχεις ενα μεγάλο.

----------


## chatasos

> Στο LMDS δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει λόγος αφου "ανεβαίνει" αρκετά σε ταχύτητες.
> 
> Multilink θα χρησιμοποιήσεις για να "ενώσεις" δυο ή περισσότερα μικρής ταχύτητας κυκλώματα για να εχεις ενα μεγάλο.


Υπάρχει λόγος αν θες να έχεις συγκεκριμένο fragmentation (χρήσιμο σε voip π.χ.) :Wink: 
Πάντως ppp multilink μπορείς να κάνεις μόνο σε ppp interfaces.

----------


## 123456789

> Μία ακόμη απορία.
> Μπορείς να έχεις multilink σε Ethernet, αλλά η σύνδεσή σου με το Internet να μην είναι ADSL, αλλά να είναι Ethernet? (βλ. LMDS) Στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν έχεις pppoE, ούτε username-passwοrd


Καλησπέρα,
αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις γίνεται είτε σε layer2 είτε σε layer3.
Στην πρώτη περίπτωση και σε ορολογία cisco γνωστό και σαν etherchannel, ή ΙEEE802.3ad Link Aggregation Control Protocol (LACP) κλπ-υπάρχουνδιάφορες εκδόσεις αυτού. Είναι λίγο ανεξέλεγκτο όμως, αλλά θα μου πεις δεν πειράζει και τόσο όταν μιλάμε για L2?
Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι: Hardware Inverse Multilexing, multilink ppp και κατά τη γνώμη μου το καλύτερο είναι CEF με load balancing per destination ή CEF με load balancing per packet, ανάλογα με το τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις και με την απαραίτητη προυπόθεση να υπάρχει cisco router και στα 2 άκρα.




> Στο LMDS δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει λόγος αφου "ανεβαίνει" αρκετά σε ταχύτητες.
> 
> Multilink θα χρησιμοποιήσεις για να "ενώσεις" δυο ή περισσότερα μικρής ταχύτητας κυκλώματα για να εχεις ενα μεγάλο.


Σωστό!
Πχ να ενώσεις 2 hellascom υπεραστικές κλπ κλπ.

----------


## chatasos

> ... κατά τη γνώμη μου το καλύτερο είναι CEF με load balancing per destination ή CEF με load balancing per packet, ανάλογα με το τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις και με την απαραίτητη προυπόθεση να υπάρχει cisco router και στα 2 άκρα.


Από πια σκοπιά το θεωρείς καλύτερο?

----------


## 123456789

> Από πια σκοπιά το θεωρείς καλύτερο?


Οι λύσεις τύπου etherchannel είναι προβληματικές από την άποψη ότι αν έχεις 2 connections (πχ από τον υπολογιστή Α προς τους Β και Γ αντίστοιχα) και το ένα connection είναι απαιτητικό ενώ το άλλο όχι δεν γίνεται equal balancing πάνω από τις γραμμές. 

H σύνδεση switches μεταξύ τους με etherchannel και άλλα σχετικά πρωτόκολλα βασίζεται στο MAC Layer και μπορεί η μία γραμμή να είναι γεμάτη και η άλλη άδεια.

Σε L3 η λύση CEF κατάρχήν σε βοηθά στη μείωση CPU load γιατί δεν χρησιμοιούνται τα κλασσικά αργά switching paths (route cache).

Περαιτέρω όμως, επιτρέπει είτε να φτιάξεις γραμμές που να είναι εξίσου συμμετρικές και φορτωμένες, πχ αν έχεις 2 γραμμές από 2Mbps η καθεμία, τότε μπορείς είτε να γεμίζεις πρώτα τη μία και μετά να αρχίζει να γεμίζει η άλλη, είτε αν έχεις πχ συνολικά 800 Kbps κίνηση να έχεις 400Kbps στην καθεμία γραμμή.

Το σημαντικό είναι ότι εξασφαλίζεται symmetric routing που σε εφαρμογές RTP, gaming κλπ είναι πολύ σημαντικό.

----------


## chatasos

Καταρχήν να πω πως προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ πως υπάρχει βέλτιστη λύση. Η κάθε μία έχει τα δικά της πλεονεκτήματα και ανάλογα την μορφή του δικύου κάποια ταιριάζει καλύτερα ή όχι.




> Οι λύσεις τύπου etherchannel είναι προβληματικές από την άποψη ότι αν έχεις 2 connections (πχ από τον υπολογιστή Α προς τους Β και Γ αντίστοιχα) και το ένα connection είναι απαιτητικό ενώ το άλλο όχι δεν γίνεται equal balancing πάνω από τις γραμμές. 
> 
> H σύνδεση switches μεταξύ τους με etherchannel και άλλα σχετικά πρωτόκολλα βασίζεται στο MAC Layer και μπορεί η μία γραμμή να είναι γεμάτη και η άλλη άδεια.


Σε αρκετά switches υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για load-balancing σε EC per source/destination & ip/mac/port.




> Σε L3 η λύση CEF κατάρχήν σε βοηθά στη μείωση CPU load γιατί δεν χρησιμοιούνται τα κλασσικά αργά switching paths (route cache).


Το μεγαλύτερο πλεονέκτημα...κυρίως σε σχέση με το multilink.




> Περαιτέρω όμως, επιτρέπει είτε να φτιάξεις γραμμές που να είναι εξίσου συμμετρικές και φορτωμένες, πχ αν έχεις 2 γραμμές από 2Mbps η καθεμία, τότε μπορείς είτε να γεμίζεις πρώτα τη μία και μετά να αρχίζει να γεμίζει η άλλη, είτε αν έχεις πχ συνολικά 800 Kbps κίνηση να έχεις 400Kbps στην καθεμία γραμμή.
> 
> Το σημαντικό είναι ότι εξασφαλίζεται symmetric routing που σε εφαρμογές RTP, gaming κλπ είναι πολύ σημαντικό.


Σε per-packet θα έχεις προβλήματα με το packet reordering. Σε per-destination θα έχεις άνιση κατανομή της κίνησης.

Πολύ καλές επίσης και οι λύσεις IMUX & IMA (hardware) ανάλογα πάντα τον τρόπο διασύνδεσης.

ΥΓ: Εμένα πάντως αγαπημένες μου προτιμήσεις μου παραμένουν οι υλοποιήσεις EC & MLPPP. :Cool:

----------


## stamos

> Με forthnet έχω download περίπου 230


εισαι γενικα ευχαριστημενος απο την αποδοση? ειναι σταθερα?εχεις δοκιμασει παιχνιδια ονλαιν?

----------


## argiris91

Καλησπέρα

Μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει post τις απαραίτητες αλλαγές στα παραπάνω configurations για την περίπτωση που αγορασμένες στατικές IP για όλους τους clients?

----------


## fadunis

Παιδες δηλαδη για να καταλαβω περα απο το να παρεις ενα 1bill forthnet  δε χρειαζετε τιποτα παραπανω απο τη πλευρα της forthnet? ουτε καν να πληρωνεις για 2 adsl? ουτε καποια ιδιαιτερη ρυθμιση απο τη πλευρα τους?

----------


## cprotopapas

> Παιδες δηλαδη για να καταλαβω περα απο το να παρεις ενα 1bill forthnet δε χρειαζετε τιποτα παραπανω απο τη πλευρα της forthnet? ουτε καν να πληρωνεις για 2 adsl? ουτε καποια ιδιαιτερη ρυθμιση απο τη πλευρα τους?


2 1bill θα χρειαστείς...

----------


## gatoulas

Θέλεις 2 γραμμές με adsl πρόσβαση και ένα acoount από τη forthnet στο οποίο θα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί multilink PPP.

----------


## afric

> Πάρα πολύ καλό!
> 
> Υπόψιν ότι μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί χωρίς ADSL WICs, αλλά με ethernet WICs που στο ebay είναι τσαμπαντάν και στο κάθε ethernet να υπάρχει και ένα speedtouch modem σε bridged PPPoE mode.
> 
> Φυσικά η λύση wintech είναι πιο κομψή.


καλησπερα το εχεισ κάνει ή μήπως μπορείς να μου προτείνεις κάποιο 
πίσω θα έχω δύο adsl 1mbit γαι την ώρα μετα ιδιοκτητο forthnet  και modem speadtouch 536 v6
thanks

----------


## kommis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
 θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν σε ενα router 1841 cisco με μια γραμμη Hellas com στο σειριακο interface και μια adsl γραμμη σε μια Wic πως θα ηταν το configuration.Γενικότερα μπορεί να γίνει αυτό?

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικά.

----------


## binary_dreamer

Καλησπέρα.
Καταρχήν με το να το κάνεις το multilink σε 2 παρόχους aDSL θα κερδίσεις ταχύτητα στο upload, αλλά δεν θα κερδίσεις και πολλά στο download ίσως και προβλήματα με χαμένα πακέτα λόγο προβληματικού routing στην επιστροφή του πακετου. Το πακέτο θα φύγει από το router με την διπλάσια τχύτητα από ότι είχες πριν αλλά στο download (πιθανότατα) θα χαθεί το πακέτο. 
Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να ήταν να στήσεις route maps και να χωρίσεις το δίκτυο σου σε 2 μέρη. ένα μέρος θα βγαίνει από την μια σύνδεση και το άλλο κομμάτι από την άλλη σύνδεση!

........Auto merged post: binary_dreamer πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Για να μπορέσει να παίξει σωστά (ή μάλλον με μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα) το multilink θα πρέπει να έχεις σύνδεσεις από τον ίδιο πάροχο, ίδιου τύπου (πχ aDSL) και κατά προτίμηση να έχεις και το ίδιο username και στις 2 (πχ routersML) για να μπορέσει να γίνει optimise στον router, αλλά και ο πάροχος να σου δρομολογήσει την κίνηση σωστά προς τα εσένα.

----------


## Blergh

Η forthnet υποστηρίζει όμως multilink ppp? και αν ναι, αυτό δεν μπορεί να υπολοιηθεί με κάποιον Mikrotik router?

----------


## Advanced

> Η forthnet υποστηρίζει όμως multilink ppp? και αν ναι, αυτό δεν μπορεί να υπολοιηθεί με κάποιον Mikrotik router?


Όχι η Forthnet δεν υποστηρίζει Multilink ούτε και κάποιος άλλος πάροχος απο ότι ξέρω.
Σου δίνουν 2 Adsl γραμμές με το ίδιο User και Pass και απο εκεί και πέρα φτιάχνεις μόνος σου το Multilink .. και φυσικά δεν παρέχεται καμία Τεχνική Υποστήριξη πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα απο τον πάροχο.

Αυτά, λίγο αργά το πόσταρα ε?

Ποιο CISCO κάνει multilink ??

----------


## wasntme

Edit: [ code tag ]


```
version 12.4
no service pad
service tcp-keepalives-in
service tcp-keepalives-out
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
!

hostname lb-test
!

boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!

logging buffered 16384
enable password <removed>
!

no aaa new-model
clock timezone EET 2
clock summer-time EEST recurring last Sun Mar 3:00 last Sun Oct 4:00
!

no ip dhcp use vrf connected
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.99
!

ip dhcp pool LAN
import all
network 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0
default-router 192.168.1.1
dns-server <ISP ns1 IP> <ISP ns2 IP>
update arp
!

ip cef
ip cef load-sharing algorithm include-ports source destination
ip domain name local.lan
ip name-server <ISP ns1 IP>
ip name-server <ISP ns2 IP>
!

vpdn enable
!

vpdn-group 1
request-dialin
protocol pppoe
l2tp tunnel receive-window 128
!

username <removed> privilege 15 password <removed>
archive
log config
hidekeys
!

track 1 interface Dialer1 ip routing
!

track 2 interface Dialer2 ip routing
!

interface Ethernet0
ip address 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0
ip nat inside
ip virtual-reassembly
hold-queue 100 out
!

interface Ethernet2
no ip address
pppoe enable group global
pppoe-client dial-pool-number 2
hold-queue 100 out
!

interface ATM0
no ip address
no atm ilmi-keepalive
dsl operating-mode auto
!

interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
no snmp trap link-status
pvc 8/35
pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
!

interface FastEthernet1
duplex auto
speed auto
!

interface FastEthernet2
duplex auto
speed auto
!

interface FastEthernet3
duplex auto
speed auto
!

interface FastEthernet4
duplex auto
speed auto
!

interface Dialer1
ip address negotiated
ip nat outside
ip virtual-reassembly
encapsulation ppp
ip tcp adjust-mss 1452
load-interval 30
dialer pool 1
dialer-group 1
no cdp enable
ppp authentication chap pap callin
ppp chap hostname <removed>
ppp chap password <removed>
ppp pap sent-username <removed> password <removed>
!

interface Dialer2
ip address negotiated
ip nat outside
ip virtual-reassembly
encapsulation ppp
ip tcp adjust-mss 1452
load-interval 30
dialer pool 2
dialer-group 1
no cdp enable
ppp authentication chap pap callin
ppp chap hostname <removed>
ppp chap password <removed>
ppp pap sent-username <removed> password <removed>
!

ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer1 track 1
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer2 track 2
ip route <SIP Srv IP> 255.255.255.255 Dialer1 track 1
ip route <ISP ns1 IP> 255.255.255.255 Dialer2 track 2
ip route <ISP ns2 IP> 255.255.255.255 Dialer2 track 2
!

no ip http server
no ip http secure-server
!

ip nat inside source route-map adsl1 interface Dialer1 overload
ip nat inside source route-map adsl2 interface Dialer2 overload
!

access-list 1 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
!

route-map adsl1 permit 10
match ip address 1
match interface Dialer1
!

route-map adsl2 permit 10
match ip address 1
match interface Dialer2
!

control-plane
!

line con 0
no modem enable
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
login local
transport input ssh
!

scheduler max-task-time 5000
ntp clock-period 17179556
ntp server <ISP ntp IP>
end
```

----------

